# Java FTP Verbindung



## DerKoenig (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tutorial oder Ratschläge wie ich eine JAVA FTP Verbindung aufbaue. Allerdings, würde ich gerne ohne zusätzliche Librarys arbeiten, sprich alles von Grund auf lernen, wie ich eine Verbindung zu einem Protokoll, in meinem Falle, dass FTP, aufbaue.

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Ratschläge, Tipps, wie man an die Sache rangehen sollte? 

Diese encarata Library scheint mir ziemlich overpowered, viielleicht ists aber uach nur mein Eindruck. Aber auch solche Tutorials, wie damit umzugehen ist, sind erwünscht. Hab noch nie externe Librarys benutzt.

Dürfte man die encarta Librarys überhaupt verwenden und dann ein Tool, welches diese benutzt veröffentlichen?


Grüße !!
Danke an alle im Vorfeld!


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Juli 2009)

Moin,

tja, so ganz ohne Library wird es nun nicht gehen, da Java originär kein FTP kennt!
Ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem und habe mich dannnach einigen test für die kleine LIB "edtFTPj/Free" entschieden, die sehr simpel zu bedienen ist und seht zuverlässig arbeitet - und kostenlos ist 

Du kannst sie Dir hier runterladen:
http://www.enterprisedt.com/products/edtftpjssl/overview.html

Viel Erfolg!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DerKoenig (10. Juli 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> tja, so ganz ohne Library wird es nun nicht gehen, da Java originär kein FTP kennt!
> Ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem und habe mich dannnach einigen test für die kleine LIB "edtFTPj/Free" entschieden, die sehr simpel zu bedienen ist und seht zuverlässig arbeitet - und kostenlos ist
> ...



Hi,

du hast mich auf edtFTPj/PRO verwiesen. Nun hab ich mir mal den Menupunkt Purchase durchgelesen. Dort steht, dass es Lizenzfrei ist, will man es ausführen. Warum sind dann da trotzdem Lizenzen aufgelistet?

Also ich möcht nen kleines Freeware-Projekt machen und suche deshalb, wenns nicht anders geht, ne FTP-Library die ich dafür auch kostenfrei verwenden kann und die nicht all zu kompliziert ist.

Encarta sieht mir zB total overpowered aus.

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Juli 2009)

Moin,

stimmt, der Link passte wohl nicht ganz.
Hier ist die gesamte Produktübersicht auf der Seite, wo auch die freie Version (mit ihren Features) zu finden ist:
http://www.enterprisedt.com/products.html

Vlt., hilft Dir das ja weiter ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tommytiger (10. Juli 2009)

http://commons.apache.org/net/


----------



## Clash (10. Juli 2009)

Tommytiger hat gesagt.:


> http://commons.apache.org/net/



kann ich auch nur empfehlen, hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Tommytiger (10. Juli 2009)

...das meiste auf apache.org ist sehr stabil, nicht selten quasi Industrie Standard. In diesem Fall aber scheint neben der Stabilität die sehr liberale Open Source Lizenz wichtig zu sein. (Die beispielsweise auch kommerzielle Verwendung oder Verwendung unter anderer OS-Lizenz erlaubt.


----------



## DerKoenig (13. Juli 2009)

Tommytiger hat gesagt.:


> ...das meiste auf apache.org ist sehr stabil, nicht selten quasi Industrie Standard. In diesem Fall aber scheint neben der Stabilität die sehr liberale Open Source Lizenz wichtig zu sein. (Die beispielsweise auch kommerzielle Verwendung oder Verwendung unter anderer OS-Lizenz erlaubt.



Ganz genau, sind jene Bibliotheken denn komplett frei?


----------



## Tommytiger (13. Juli 2009)

> Ganz genau, sind jene Bibliotheken denn komplett frei?



"Komplett frei" gibt es nicht. Du kannst sie aber frei verwenden, soweit Du Dich an die Apache Lizenz hälst. Und das ist fast immer unproblematisch, es sei denn, Du arbeitest für jemanden, der aus Prinzip OS ablehnt.

Am besten mal die Lizenz durchlesen.


----------

